# Opinions on Undertale



## axo (Dec 12, 2015)

Undertale is one of my favorite new games, I cant get over it! Im trying to find more fans so that maybe I can start a fan club ;3


----------



## teto (Dec 12, 2015)

1 word: Mettaton.

But no it's a really fun experience and I love how different little choices you make affect which route the game takes. It kind of reminds me of fallout but a lot cuter/funnier and it has mettaton in it so it's better by default


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

It's a great game in my opinion but I just wish the fanbase weren't so rabidly obsessed with it.


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

i don't like it because their fandom is obsessed with it and it's annoying


----------



## axo (Dec 12, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> It's a great game in my opinion but I just wish the fanbase weren't so rabidly obsessed with it.



I know what you mean @_@ When I first got the game, I was insanely obsessed, now I like the game but it's by no means all I talk about :3 

Funny story, my friend actually slapped me for telling her to chill about undertale.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 12, 2015)

I haven't played it, but it seems okay.


----------



## seliph (Dec 12, 2015)

I love it
but the fans

yikes


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2015)

I seen some weird nsfw pics of the skeletons, especially Sans(?). Didn't even know skeletons still had "that" still intact.
That was weird I put my barrier.


----------



## Brad (Dec 12, 2015)

I recently streamed it, and I can say I really liked it. It's short, sweet, hilarious, and to the point!

Although, I feel like people like it a lot more than I think the game deserves. People faun over it, and claim it's the best game of the year, where I just don't see it.

I  can only count two or three times where the game evokes any sort of an emotional response. Especially the cave with the plants that repeat things they hear. But, even then, the emotional responses aren't that strong.

I really enjoyed it. One of the funniest games I've played in a while. But, I really don't think it's anywhere near the best game of the year.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 12, 2015)

No idea what it is.
I see it mentioned a lot on tbt though.


----------



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

I LOVE!!! so much


----------



## axo (Dec 12, 2015)

Brad said:


> I recently streamed it, and I can say I really liked it. It's short, sweet, hilarious, and to the point!
> 
> Although, I feel like people like it a lot more than I think the game deserves. People faun over it, and claim it's the best game of the year, where I just don't see it.
> 
> ...



I agree, although the emotional response to the game really depends on the player. I know that I became incredibly emotionally attached to Sans just because he's so much like my brother. After finishing the pacifist run I became bored and decided to do a genocide run. The whole thing broke my heart.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh yeah I should add this:

I followed the development of it since it's announcement because I was a _huge_ fan of Tobi's work on homestuck, so as much as I dislike the rabid fans, I'm very happy that it's gotten the attention it rightly deserves.


----------



## riummi (Dec 12, 2015)

i like it 
not love it


----------



## boujee (Dec 12, 2015)

One of creators of homestuck worked on it?
Aha, definitely not.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2015)

Love it?? Me?? Naaaah, that's ridiculous! obvious sarcasm is obvious thanks to my avatar and user title


----------



## pandapples (Dec 12, 2015)

I like it. Was a fun game to play when I was bored.


----------



## Cory (Dec 12, 2015)

i like it but **** its fanbase


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 12, 2015)

I hear about it all the time, but I've never played it and I probably never will.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 12, 2015)

I love love love it. I'm still playing through it on pacifist. My friends have told me I'm about to face Muffet but I haven't gotten there yet. Also love the fandom.


----------



## Mango (Dec 12, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> I love love love it. I'm still playing through it on pacifist. My friends have told me I'm about to face Muffet but I haven't gotten there yet. Also love the fandom.



wait is it your first run


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 12, 2015)

I have it, haven't got around to playing it though. Definitely seems lovely, however, I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 12, 2015)

Where is the "I like it." option? I mean, I'm not obsessed with it, but it's good.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 12, 2015)

I can say it is one of the most interesting games I've played. I really enjoyed it. Although, the lasting appeal is very short unless you're the kind of person who wants to go back and play each and every route.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 12, 2015)

I like it well enough. The music is fantastic and I can't help but like Papyrus and Sans. 

As far as all of the posts regarding its fanbase are concerned? A good rule of thumb is to acknowledge that *all fandoms are terrible and ruin everything*, so you should try to look at the work in its own light instead of letting its fans influence you one way or the other. I for one don't associate with this fanbase or any fanbase of any other media.

And yeah, I agree with BluePikachu47 that the poll is missing an "I liked it" or "Indifferent" option. It's all right, but not the best thing ever.


----------



## axo (Dec 12, 2015)

I would add the I like it option although I dont know how to edit polls (if thats even possible) sorry Im a forum noob x3


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> I would add the I like it option although I dont know how to edit polls (if thats even possible) sorry Im a forum noob x3



I think you just edit the original post.

Anyways, I've never played it myself but I saw a video of the first 25 minutes or so of the game.. Looks interesting to me but.. Eh..


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

I haven't played it so don't have much of a opinion. Will try it eventually though, given how popular it's become...hopefully I'm not let down!


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I haven't played it so don't have much of a opinion. Will try it eventually though, given how popular it's become...hopefully I'm not let down!



Hopefully you won't be!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)

Mango said:


> wait is it your first run



Yep! I don't think I could ever go genocide run. I love everyone too much ;-;


----------



## Greggy (Dec 13, 2015)

I haven't played it, but I heard the gameplay is unique and the characters are interesting? I'd like to play it someday, but I have so many games in my backlog so uh... I play it next time.

I find Undertale a bit overrated though. I feel like it's just one of those "flavor of the month" games like FNAF, and only the crazy fans would keep on blabbering about the game even if the game ain't getting some fresh new content and new fans. I'm giving the game and the fandom 1 month until a ludicrous amount of weird fetish art and bad OCs begin to burst. Who knows, maybe Undertale might join or even beat the likes of Sonic, MLP, and FNAF when it comes to cringeworthy fan works!

Crazy confession: I like the box, but the amount of NSFW fanart is cuh-ray-zee.


----------



## Mango (Dec 13, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Yep! I don't think I could ever go genocide run. I love everyone too much ;-;



ohh i dont think you can get a true pacifist on your first run, you'll probably go fight the neutral boss then you can do true pacifist

on your first run you should do a neutral, then pacifist, then if youre up for it genocide


----------



## Tao (Dec 13, 2015)

Undertale is one of those games where I was sick of it before I even knew what it was.

Good work, Undertale fanbase...



But realistically, it just has one of _those_ types of fanbases with an extremely vocal and biased minority of rabid fanboys who ruin it for everybody else. Pretty much like the FNaF or Sonic fanbases.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> Undertale is one of those games where I was sick of it before I even knew what it was.
> 
> Good work, Undertale fanbase...
> 
> ...



I love Sonic, but the fanbase makes me sick to my stomach. I tried joining the SEGA forums for it and I deleted my account within the first hour or so. Don't even get me started on the Deviantart portion of it. I'm afraid to see what the bad part of the Undertale fanbase is like. I just keep to myself mainly and look at occasional comics so I don't let others ruin it for me.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought the game was good. The puzzles needed to be harder/more in depth though.


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

i haven't encountered that much bad people in the fandom to be honest

also yes i am obsessed with mettaton get over it


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 14, 2015)

Undertale is okay. 
I watched Joel, the Vinesauce streamer play it. I wouldn't have any interest in it if it weren't for him tbh.
my interest is kinda on the minimal side. while I like RPGs and the games that Undertale reminds me of(the Mother series, OFF), it's really... not totally my thing. a cute facade with a few too many not so cute things within, it ended up disappointing me in that regard. 
I can admit, I'd like to play it someday, but not for a while. I'm burned out without having played it.
I think the soundtrack is top-notch, though. I was stuck on listening to it for a while.



Spoiler



the true ending rubbed me the wrong way with Asriel's sudden appearance and that choice to forgive him. I don't like Asriel. he's only one of 2 characters I don't like in the game. the other is Mettaton, for anyone who's curious. I just. really hate Mettaton's character. so much. 
I know Asriel's loved by like, everyone and they're all like "precious baby" and whatever... but I was so annoyed and... I guess disturbed? by the way things went down and you're just suddenly given the choice to forgive this little ****. like, no. you don't deserve that yet. give me some more time. but I seem to be the only one who thinks this way, so whatever.
I do know that there is context from the tapes in the true lab and the whole story in new home, but... that wasn't enough for me to get to know this character or fully understand his attachment to Chara which made the tantrum ensue, etc. 
I know it's funny and might seem hypocritical with it only taking me... maybe 10 minutes to get attached to Toriel, but I have a soft spot for mother figures.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Heh, I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds such fan bases annoying.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 14, 2015)

Realistically though guys, in every popular thing out there, there's always going to have a stupid portion of the fan community that's honestly going to make people cringe.

Undertale's no worse than the Mario, Sonic, My Little Pony, FNAF etc. cringe worthy part of the communities.

I will admit Undertale's a wonderful game because of its story, battle system and character development involved into the game, but goddamn, it's overrated like **** (It's not a terrible thing but its been getting too much credit) and the fact it's winning "GOTY" competitions is a little crazy.

The game's a really wonderful play and I'd suggest it to many people, but I would never call it GOTY worthy, unless it gets a sequel to top the original, I would very much doubt me thinking otherwise.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Realistically though guys, in every popular thing out there, there's always going to have a stupid portion of the fan community that's honestly going to make people cringe.
> 
> Undertale's no worse than the Mario, Sonic, My Little Pony, FNAF etc. cringe worthy part of the communities.
> 
> ...



I think another reason it became so popular is pretty much one guy made the whole thing with a little assistance on the side. I'm surprised it's gotten a lot of votes for the GOTY. I can think of much better ones I've played this year. I just hope its popularity doesn't get to the point where everyone starts suddenly hating it.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 15, 2015)

Never played it and probably never will... :c


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 17, 2015)

Seems like a game I'd like, but the fandom EXPLODED before I could ever get to it. At this point, I'm not that interested to play just because I'd feel so standard. Not trying to be a hipster, but I'd rather not be in gigantic fandoms.

Last thing I got into that had a really big fandom (MLP) ended up being really cancerous. I mean with that many people enjoying the same thing its inevitable to be associated with a vocal stereotype that you'd rather not deal with.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Dec 17, 2015)

It seems very overrated, but from what I seen it does look very interesting.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

It is the best thing to happen to me ever!


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 19, 2015)

I kept making a mental note to play Undertale, but after a while it seemed like it was absolutely everywhere. Like, inescapable. I just got sick of seeing it and hearing about it. I'm sure it's a lovely game but I'll need to give it a go after the hype dies down.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Not a fan of it. So I put couldn't care less. xD


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Dec 19, 2015)

I LOVE this game. After only a week its number 2 on my fandom list (I have to keep track of a list). Its behind Gravity Falls but this game is freaking amazing. (I may or may not live for Mettaton) I honestly have only played the demo but I am getting the game soon. I tried the demo and by then I already knew the whole story. To everyone who says that the fanbase is crazy...all fanbases are to be completely honest. I saw some fandoms who were freakin crazy so eh. But back to Undertale its a really good game and I have made a lot of friends in the fandom! (Mettaton makes the whole experience better because Mettaton is just METTATON)


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 19, 2015)

Good game, with the worst fanbase since the brony uprising.


----------



## Coach (Dec 19, 2015)

Seems interesting, the fanbase annoys me though so I'm not too tempted to get it since I already know most of the characters (I mean that shouldn't be a bad point but I prefer going into thins blind) but also my annoying friend has been going on about it so if I get it they'll want to talk about it even more with me. I'll get it if it's on sale, but that's it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

It's just not my thing, that's all.


----------

